# Poljot Show On Qvc



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Don't know if this contravenes the rules, but there's a one hour show on QVC channel on Poljot watches, running as I write (9 to 10 UK time).

Obviously a Sales Channel, and I suspect prices are daft - I don't do Russian watches - but a bit of education for me at least, if only where/what not to buy.

grey

ps. If this show is on every day or has been running since 1894, sorry guys.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL.. has no one told the presenter it's a J not an I

Man, they have some horrible designs at quite high prices... nothing unusual for QVC I guess


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

always good for a laugh esp their prices but as they are poljot international they have some items that are hard to find else where.

It was qvc's poljot hour that got me looking for a watch, that led me to find the internet ....


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

pg tips said:


> always good for a laugh esp their prices but as they are poljot international they have some items that are hard to find else where.
> 
> It was qvc's poljot hour that got me looking for a watch, that led me to find the internet ....


Are you saying one of your grails is dimond crusted quartzy


----------



## A Williams (Apr 13, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > always good for a laugh esp their prices but as they are poljot international they have some items that are hard to find else where.
> ...


They are your favorite, you have lots..


----------

